# Name change



## Hilly1990 (May 28, 2010)

Hey, would it be possible to get my name changed..? Shouldn't of used my rl name :whistling: If possible anything like Hilly1990 would do not fussed really... Cheers!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just delete your account and set up another one mate, you only have 7 posts


----------



## Hilly1990 (May 28, 2010)

Didn't know i could.. mind telling me how?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Done.

L


----------

